# k2 brigade



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Low end stuff, make sure the boots fit.

It's not bad for a beginner, though.

Although expect the ratchets to suck ass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks i appreciate it. so what are the high end stuff? and should i even bother with them since the closest mountain i live near is about 3 hours away so i'm not going to be riding as much as the average snowboarder.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

High end packages are going to run $650+, depending on whether or not they're board+bindings or board+bindings+boots.


----------

